# 07/31 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Zelina Crush!



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Bravo Paigita! Zelina vs Lana will be epic.(Y)


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

No IIconics, no Mandy/Sonya? meh


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> No IIconics, no Mandy/Sonya? meh


They don't advertise everything you know. Odds are Peyton will get murdered by Asuka tonight. Just like how Billie was last week.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I would rather see Mandy or Sonya. They were off TV last week, so hopefully they will be back this week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Weekly "I hope the IIconics are on tv this week" post.

But honestly, after seeing that preview, it seems unlikely, they seem to have their women segments covered with Zelina/Lana and whatever Carmella and Becky do. Although, I think this week Charlotte was supposed to return (not sure), so maybe they do an Asuka/Peyton match, Peyton gets murdered mj2), the IIconics beat down Asuka after the match and Charlotte makes the save.

As for the rest of the show, nothing really screams "must see" if I am honest: The Bar vs the Usos should be fine if they get time, I hope they have something good in store for AJ and Joe, but the rest really doesn't stands out as soething I should go out of my way to see it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Here's hoping they bring up AJ and Joe's history.

This needs to be more than just a title defence, if it's that Joe should have zero chance of winning.

Being personal would cover for the fact Joe's got nothing behind him to warrant a shot.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Weekly "I hope the IIconics are on tv this week" post.
> 
> But honestly, after seeing that preview, it seems unlikely, they seem to have their women segments covered with Zelina/Lana and whatever Carmella and Becky do. Although, I think this week Charlotte was supposed to return (not sure), so maybe they do an Asuka/Peyton match, Peyton gets murdered mj2), the IIconics beat down Asuka after the match and Charlotte makes the save.
> 
> As for the rest of the show, nothing really screams "must see" if I am honest: The Bar vs the Usos should be fine if they get time, I hope they have something good in store for AJ and Joe, but the rest really doesn't stands out as soething I should go out of my way to see it.


More like Peyton beats Asuka and Charlotte has to save her ass post-match. Have a feeling we’re getting a pre-show tag at Summerslam, and WWE’s idea of building to tags is having people trade wins before the PPV. 

Carmella vs Becky seems like it’s going to stay as a singles match, which it should.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Looking forward to more Joe and AJ stuff. Last week's Bryan/Miz stuff was meh but I'm still interested in where they go next because they're usually great together.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

I don't think they are letting Peyton beat Asuka. A post match beatdown is more likely, but even then I fully expect Asuka to roll over Peyton during the match.

People were freaking out last week about Billie Kay possibly winning, and it didn't happen. Asuka pretty much squashed her in like a minute. And that was with Peyton interference. Keep in mind that the IIconics have literally zero credibility right now (and it seems like they are rehabbing Asuka right now).

It also doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that Vince seems to be higher on Billie than Peyton, although he apparently doesn't like either of them.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Will the World Champ actually Main Event SD this week?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Reil said:


> It also doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that Vince seems to be higher on Billie than Peyton, although he apparently doesn't like either of them.


Billie got squashed by Lana, she got squashed by Asuka; Peyton had a competitive match with Charlotte, while Charlotte roll over Billie a couple of weeks before, hell, Peyton got the only pinfall win the IIconics have gotten until now. They are not high on either of them, but I wouldn't say they prefer Billie over Peyton, at least for results.



Dibil13 said:


> More like Peyton beats Asuka and Charlotte has to save her ass post-match. Have a feeling we’re getting a pre-show tag at Summerslam, and WWE’s idea of building to tags is having people trade wins before the PPV.


Peyton ain't beating Asuka any time soon, in fact I think the IIconics won't be getting any wins until we are close to both of the October shows (Evolution and the Australia show)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte is not advertised for this show, I heard she was returning tonight


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

5 things you need to know before tonight's SmackDown LIVE ...


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Dibil13 said:


> More like Peyton beats Asuka and Charlotte has to save her ass post-match. Have a feeling we’re getting a pre-show tag at Summerslam, and WWE’s idea of building to tags is having people trade wins before the PPV.
> 
> Carmella vs Becky seems like it’s going to stay as a singles match, which it should.


I don't think it should. It would be a better match if they made it a triple-threat or 4-way because then Carmella wouldn't have to do as much.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SD has the better storylines going on right now. 

- Becky's chase for the Title.
- Miz vs. Bryan
- Joe vs. AJ

All have my attention. I was expecting Miz/Bryan to be a bit stronger segment wise, so I hope that picks up a little bit. I think Joe and AJ will be the best match for either guy this year, with their long history and chemistry, although Joe really needs to win. Becky 100% needs to win her feud, she always falls at the last hurdle, and Carmella needs to drop that title ASAP. I only care about Becky's match for the result, because she'd have to be a miracle worker to get a good match out of Carmella.

I'll probably watch this show depending on the thread reactions.. SD is a tad more consistent than RAW, but I'm not sure how long it'll last.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Geez, I never thought I'd see Aj v Joe in the WWE for the WWE title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan got mentioned! :woo :bryan


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

LA Park said:


> I don't think it should. It would be a better match if they made it a triple-threat or 4-way because then Carmella wouldn't have to do as much.


I don’t care if it would make a better match, Becky has played second fiddle for long enough. This should be her feud and her spotlight.


----------



## LiableToPay (Mar 31, 2018)

Would be interesting to see what Joe does. He has a ton of responsibility to carry that dead weight champion to a reasonable build up for SS. Waiting for that trademark Joe promo. :mark


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

gotta watch the real A show


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Majority of that preview looks decent.

Joe/Styles, Bryan/Miz, Orton/Jeff and Becky/Carmella are feuds that are easy to get behind, all down to the writers to make them interesting, last two weeks has showed positive signs.

The Bar vs Usos is a decent looking Tag Match too.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

SD's been on a roll these last couple of weeks. Here's hoping they keep it up with another one tonight. At the very least I get to bop my head along to Joe & AJ's entrances.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wish :rollins was on SD. :sadbecky


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I wish :rollins was on SD. :sadbecky


Forget Seth, it's all about Rusev :rusevyes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Forget Seth, it's all about Rusev :rusevyes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Make_The_Grade said:


> Geez, I never thought I'd see Aj v Joe in the WWE for the WWE title.


What?! You can leave the Name Three Things thread, Spectre!?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


:rusev


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Actually looking forward to this show, mainly for AJ and Joe, however Bryan, Miz, Usos v The Bar and more heel Orton should also be good.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Will Psychotic Randy overthrow Zerofucksgiven Brock?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I _really_ hope they have one backstage segment on the show with Bryan or Orton or someone reading a magazine.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Crasp said:


> I _really_ hope they have one backstage segment on the show with Bryan or Orton or someone reading a magazine.


Bryan vs. Orton in a Steak on a Pole match :vince #eatsleepconquertheSTEAKrepeat


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Reil said:


> It also doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that Vince seems to be higher on Billie than Peyton, although he apparently doesn't like either of them.


He does? I mean, both them haven't been given much but I know Peyton had a long competitive match against Charlotte in a MITB Qualifier (where Billie lost to Lana in her's) and she was the one that pinned Becky in that tag match where Becky was tagging with Asuka in Asuka's 1st SD match.

I mean, again, it ain't much. But it's more then I can think Billie has gotten.



Crasp said:


> SD's been on a roll these last couple of weeks. Here's hoping they keep it up with another one tonight. At the very least I get to bop my head along to Joe & AJ's entrances.


"Yep, Yep, Yep, Yep, Yep, Yep, Yep, Yep, Yep"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan's going to attack Miz with a foreign object that turns out to be Birdie. :bryan


----------



## Zelina#1 (Jul 31, 2018)

SD looks alright. Nothing stands out for me. 

Just looking forward to see Zelina wrestle, and win. Also hoping Aiden doesn't leave Rusev because honestly I don't think Rusev would have been popular as much if it wasn't for Aiden. Tbh I really don't care for Lana and Rusev doesn't really need her with his gimmick right now, obviously with the current feud she is needed, but hoping she don't officially replace Aiden after the feud with Andrade and Zelina.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Things to note about Smackdown tonight (put in spoiler tags because potential spoilers)



Spoiler: Potential Smackdown Spoilers



Becky Lynch will open Smackdown
Charlotte has been cleared to return to the ring
Tonight's main event will have Summerslam implications
Main event will be Charlotte vs Carmella, if Charlotte wins, the match becomes a triple threat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spoiler: Potential SmackDown Spoilers



So they're making it a 3 way, but Asuka just gets completely discarded like road trash. Awesome. Never change, Vince. (Y)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spoiler: SPOILERS



I will feel bad for Becky if those spoilers are true and Charlotte ends up in that match, she have been gaining momentum and should be the one dethroning Carmella in a singles match.

Also, Becky fans will be annoying again with the "She never gets a singles match on PPV"


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ugh the World title not in the main event again :fuck


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Starting with Renee & Becky. The ambassador is really spoiling us.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Renee and Becky opening

:done


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Starting off the show right with Street Clothes Bex.

:becky


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Has Jeff Hardy's ear recovered from being tortured by Randy Orton 2 weeks ago?
- Is AJ Styles ready to deal with a huge threat to his WWE title in Samoa Joe?
- Will the Bar or the Usos advance in the tag team-touranment?
- Will Zelina Vega beat Lana in her debut match on the blue brand?
- Is Becky Lynch ready to win the Women's title off of Carmella?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Becky Lynch opening Smackdown Live tonight. :becky2*_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Emperor said:


> Ugh the World title not in the main event again :fuck


Which is bad, but in this case, if you're adding a 3'rd person into the womens title match, that kinda should be last, since it's the most noteworthy development.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"Haven't had a title shot since WrestleMania 33."

Well that's a revelation, and depressing.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Carmella :done


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Carmella looking :homer


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

C-R-I-C-K-E-T-S, yes!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

If they seriously send this talentless jobber into that PPV as champion they truly have sent their minds down a gigantic black hole.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So how mad are Becky fans gonna be when she doesn't win at SummerSlam


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Which is bad, but in this case, if you're adding a 3'rd person into the womens title match, that kinda should be last, since it's the most noteworthy development.


 It's the womens title, who cares? It'll probably disappear the moment they go back to one roster.

Bottom line is the world title should always close. It was refreshing yesterday to see the world champion be heavily featured and get the main event spot. They know it should be getting those spots but only do it for Raw and the UC.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Stop bullshitting us Carmella, just get to the bit where you drop the act and cackle like a witch lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SD looks like horse shit and is already going full on EVOLUTION, I'm out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Carmella needs to stop plumping up her lips so much, they look so awful...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

What on earth is Carmella rambling about?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This fucking bird, who does she suck?

Becky is so beautiful man, jobbing to this monotone skank won't be as beautiful though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks like tonight will be the end SD's run of good shows.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

What is this promo?


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Carmella is going to put on a 1.75 star classic


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn Charlotte is back? was nice without her if im honest.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charlotte's back! @Dolorian; I bet you're happy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There she is, Charlotte taking Becky's spotlight again


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good promo by Carmella. Dragged on too long, but delivered very well and set the story up nicely for her and Becky.

Of course... they have to interject Charlotte into it. fpalm


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Now that that nonsense is out of the way.

Joe. :mark :mark


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

Smackdown started with this garbage? lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Stop bullshitting us Carmella, just get to the bit where you drop the act and cackle like a witch lol.


Agreed. I'm so tired of the "sincere" heel promos. Nobody's fooled by them.

LOL, Charlotte's back. Every Becky fan in the world just had an aneurysm as their hopes and dreams went up in smoke.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This bitch can't go through one segment without mentioning or using Ellsworth. 

Can you feel the HEAAAAAAAAAAAAATZ.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice to see The Bar back in action again.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good to see Charlotte back. I appreciate her being able to sprint down to the ring with those heels.

And no, I'm not gonna go off on how "Becky couldn't save herself" or "this means Becky's losing at Summerslam." I'm done trying to predict what things mean in WWE.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that opening segment, don't like her as a wrestler but Carmella yet again produced good heel character work.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Brilliant face tease by Mella. I bought into it!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky is as stupid as Asuka. :woo


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's not PG-13. And where were the superimposed text in that promo?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Gotta love Carmella! She is such a good heel!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

The Usos :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DB DA GAWD said:


> Smackdown started with this garbage? lol


 Womens REVOLUTION :steph


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Brilliant face tease by Mella. I bought into it!


Seriously?! It's Carmella. You should have known all that stuff she was saying was bullshit :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charlotte :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Brilliant face tease by Mella. I bought into it!


You ACTUALLY thought she wasn't going to turn? Seriously? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The fact they're not giving much attention to AJ-Joe makes me think AJ retains :yes


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So Becky Lynch is the female Seth Rollins and Charlotte is the male Roman Reigns. It makes sense.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Becky is as stupid as Asuka. :woo


It’s the WWE’s Babyface Syndrome: once you turn into one your IQ hugely drops.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like it'll be a triple threat match.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Mella walking into Evolution as champion will be awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Emperor said:


> The fact they're not giving much attention to AJ-Joe makes me think AJ retains :yes


What does that have to do with anything?

Of course AJ retains. Vince worships AJ.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> It’s the WWE’s Babyface Syndrome: once you turn into one your IQ hugely drops.


Yep. Not even Braun, Roman, and Ronda are immune.

Dumb Babyface Syndrome always prevails.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

OH FOR GOD'S SAKE LET BECKY HAVE THE 1V1 WHY ARE YOU LIKE THIS WWE?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paige is dumber than Becky and Asuka. :fuckyeah


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You ACTUALLY thought she wasn't going to turn? Seriously? :lmao :lmao :lmao


Yes! Her cadence held no arrogance to it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Of course AJ retains. Vince worships AJ.


 Meh, I don't mind as long as he retains until WM.

I'm just glad AJ wont be blamed for tomorrows shit rating.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's crazy that "The Bar" have been a tag team for almost 2 years now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

arch.unleash said:


> So Becky Lynch is the female Seth Rollins and Charlotte is the male Roman Reigns. It makes sense.


Nah, Becky is the Dean Ambrose lol


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Remember when Shane McMahon was the face of SD? I wish he comes back and feuds with AJ again, maybe then he'll mainevent a fucking show.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There's gonna be 6 people on commentary lol.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So we will get a Triple Threat Match at SummerSlam. Carmella will retain the Championship then, because she will play Becky and Charlotte off against each other. Mella is smart, you know!


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Paige is dumber than Becky and Asuka. :fuckyeah


And when it becomes a triple threat, Mella will take advantage of the chaos and walk out as champion because #MellaIsMoney!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Yes! Her cadence held no arrogance to it.


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

I can't breathe over here.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


> Remember when Shane McMahon was the face of SD? I wish he comes back and feuds with AJ again, maybe then he'll mainevent a fucking show.


 At least AJ has an excuse for the low ratings post WM, he's barely been featured or made an appearance.

Sucks for the crowd who pay to see him, Joe, Nakamura and Orton etc. they have to basically stay till the end to see them involved in a standard house show tag match with no implications.

I guess at least this keeps AJ fresh, he seems to only be wrestling on house shows and rarely wrestles on SD.

He's probably had like 3 singles matches on SD in 3-4 months.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I can't breathe over here.


You want me to call CPR? Not my fault that Mella's a brilliant actress.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Emperor said:


> Meh, I don't mind as long as he retains until WM.
> 
> I'm just glad AJ wont be blamed for tomorrows shit rating.


Don't worry, Vince will gladly screw over SmackDown to make you happy.



> You want me to call CPR? Not my fault that Mella's a brilliant actress.


She didn't fool me. You should be smarter.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm guessing Asuka gets added to the match next week to make it a fatal 4 way, the three of them cancel each other out, and then that talentless trash retains and stinks up Evolution.

Are you not sports entertained? :vince :trolldog


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro almost tripped and fucked up on them ropes :lol


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> Seriously?! It's Carmella. You should have known all that stuff she was saying was bullshit :lol


She did a great job sounding sincere man, that's why I bought it.


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Agreed. I'm so tired of the "sincere" heel promos. Nobody's fooled by them.


Bliss fooled the crowd at Elimination Chamber and then Carmella started doing them and ran them into the ground


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> You want me to call CPR? Not my fault that Mella's a brilliant actress.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pancake commentary


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Jedah said:


> I'm guessing Asuka gets added to the match next week to make it a fatal 4 way, the three of them cancel each other out, and then that talentless trash retains and stinks up Evolution.
> 
> Are you not sports entertained? :vince :trolldog


Mella always entertains me, an awesome champ! Glad to have her over Asuka.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Jedah said:


> I'm guessing Asuka gets added to the match next week to make it a fatal 4 way, the three of them cancel each other out, and then that talentless trash retains and stinks up Evolution.


Talentless trash? Wow, now that is gross!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jedah said:


> I'm guessing Asuka gets added to the match next week to make it a fatal 4 way, the three of them cancel each other out, and then that talentless trash retains and stinks up Evolution.
> 
> Are you not sports entertained? :vince :trolldog


I was thinking exactly the same. It’ll end up being a fatal 4 way (and Kate Hepburn’s shrieking understudy will win).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BringBackTV14 said:


> Bliss fooled the crowd at Elimination Chamber and then Carmella started doing them and ran them into the ground


I've seen these promos a thousand times before Bliss. Bliss may have fooled the crowd once, but she's run them into the ground. Forget Carmella, Alexa has done it over and over and over and over and over again. It's impossible to buy.

Nobody just turns on a whim. Something always happens to facilitate it. If you see a heel just all of a sudden, with no set up, start acting like a babyface, they're full of shit.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

We have a fan of Alexa AND Carmella at the same fucking time, what a taste. No wonder this thread fucking sucks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> She did a great job sounding sincere man, that's why I bought it.


If WWE didn't overdo heels being "sincere" during a segment, only for them to turn right back, then maybe. I knew Mella was gonna do something from the get go.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I never believe those heel sincerity promos. Didn't believe Alexa's one either. I didn't even believe Mark Henry's back in the day :lol Everyone else seemed to fall for it, but I was like "he's faking it" lol.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

So ya say. It's the mark of a great actress to draw you in and make you believe their turning a new leaf. That's what Mella did tonight and it was awesome.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

arch.unleash said:


> We have a fan of Alexa AND Carmella at the same fucking time, what a taste. No wonder this thread fucking sucks.


Add me in there! I love Alexa and Carmella too! Both are great heels and very entertaining!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> I was thinking exactly the same. It’ll end up being a fatal 4 way (and Kate Hepburn’s shrieking understudy will win).


Yep, but at least the match would be good because Becky, Charlotte, and Asuka, you know, wrestlers with actual talent, will make it that way while Carmella does what she should be doing - nothing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> So ya say. It's the mark of a great actress to draw you in and make you believe their turning a new leaf. That's what Mella did tonight and it was awesome.


Are you Carmella?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> So ya say. *It's the mark of a great actress to draw you in and make you believe their turning a new leaf*. That's what Mella did tonight and it was awesome.


You're admitting she sucks then, because nobody bought it but you. :lmao


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

arch.unleash said:


> We have a fan of Alexa AND Carmella at the same fucking time, what a taste. No wonder this thread fucking sucks.


Ya got a problem with me bud?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Can't they drop this shit and give us a TLC Fatal 4 Way for the Tag Titles?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So Becky loses a one on one shot because why? Might as well add Asuka too, just to ensure that Carmella retains when they all take each other out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I never believe those heel sincerity promos. Didn't believe Alexa's one either. I didn't even believe Mark Henry's back in the day :lol Everyone else seemed to fall for it, but I was like "he's faking it" lol.


The Mark Henry one is the only one where it was believable, because he actually was good enough to convince people, plus he was nearing retirement. Even then, though, the fact that Cena was in the ring should've given it away.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're admitting she sucks then, because nobody bought it but you. :lmao


There's plenty that bought into it, they just don't post here.



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Are you Carmella?


Nah, just a big fan of her and Alexa.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> So Becky loses a one on one shot because why? Might as well add Asuka too, just to ensure that Carmella retains when they all take each other out.


That’s what will probably happen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> There's plenty that bought into it, they just don't post here.


I'd wager they're also Alexa and Carmella fans. Which if you read between the lines, you'll figure it out.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> So Becky loses a one on one shot because why?


Because Miss Flair is too important to get left out!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

metallon said:


> Add me in there! I love Alexa and Carmella too! Both are great heels and very entertaining!


Good for you, have a nice day (Y)



AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Ya got a problem with me bud?


Nah man, I fucking love Alexa. Dem heel promos and dem evil facial expressions make my life better each time. I won't even start talking about Carmella because I may pass out from the pure talent.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Mark Henry one is the only one where it was believable, because he actually was good enough to convince people, plus he was nearing retirement. Even then, though, the fact that Cena was in the ring should've given it away.


That fake retirement speech was super good. I was invested and thought he was hanging the boots up as well.












:lol :lol Mark Henry is such a great actor.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So why does Charlotte Anoia get yet another title chance?


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

metallon said:


> Add me in there! I love Alexa and Carmella too! Both are great heels and very entertaining!


Too bad their not a tag team, it'd be the best of both worlds!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> That fake retirement speech was super good. I was invested and thought he was hanging the boots up as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only that, but I think the trend of fake sincere heel promos started with Mark Henry, so it wasn't commonplace. Maybe I'm wrong but that's what I remember as popularizing them.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> Good for you, have a nice day (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> Nah man, I fucking lخve Alexa. Dem heel promos and dem evil facial expressions make my life better each time. I won't even start talking about Carmella because I may pass out from the pure talent.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

metallon said:


> Because Miss Flair is too important to get left out!


I mean she is decent in the ring but she is so over pushed because of what her last name is. it makes it so I can't stand her, she has basically reached Roman levels of go the fuck away for me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match alone was better than anything on RAW... Well, maybe not the Lesnar memes, but it's close :lol


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

The Bar is back! Thankfully they won it!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Few boring rest holds to begin with but that match got good as it went on, decent.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Awesome match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fun match


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Pretty good tag match. Sheamus, for a guy who supposedly has a bad neck, always seems to take the hardest bumps.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

arch.unleash said:


> Good for you, have a nice day (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> Nah man, I fucking love Alexa. Dem heel promos and dem evil facial expressions make my life better each time. I won't even start talking about Carmella because I may pass out from the pure talent.


Gotta try harder to sneak sarcasm by me brother.


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> That fake retirement speech was super good. I was invested and thought he was hanging the boots up as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this why i want Joe to be champion he is believable like Henry was during his hall of pain stuff...i just want to be entertained man.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cesaro with dat uppercut. 

What a finish.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Gotta try harder to sneak sarcasm by me brother.


Not much harder, based on how Carmella did it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Good to see the Bar advancing, I am on team Sheamus since he made that workout video with the IIconics >


----------



## Blissfit85 (Jun 29, 2018)

metallon said:


> Add me in there! I love Alexa and Carmella too! Both are great heels and very entertaining!


And also me:smile2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> And when it becomes a triple threat, Mella will take advantage of the chaos and walk out as champion because #MellaIsMoney!


More like Monopoly Money.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

#MellaIsMalaria


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Joe/AJ in the middle of the show and not last?


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not much harder, based on how Carmella did it.


Ya just don't have Mella's acting ability dude.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DB DA GAWD said:


> this why i want Joe to be champion he is believable like Henry was during his hall of pain stuff...i just want to be entertained man.


Joe is very believable and has great/intense promos. I'm huge fan of Joe. However, I don't see him getting the title off Styles at SS. My prediction is that they have Styles hold it til WM35 or something, where Bryan beats him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice to see The Bar win in a good match. I do feel bad for the Usos though.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Well, now I’m not so sure Charlotte’s even winning tonight. :hmmm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> More like Monopoly Money.


Monopoly money is still money


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Joe/AJ in the middle of the show and not last?


 That's just how they've booked AJ and the world title since WM.

Honestly the WHC was given more respect in 2012.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

2012 Punk vs 2018 AJ would be the midcardest match of all time. It would be on the Pre-pre-pre-pre-pre-Kick Off.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AJ not main eventing yet again. :heston

If Smackdown were a ship, he'd be an ensign instead of the captain.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> #MellaIsMalaria





SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> More like Monopoly Money.


The fact you get agitated at her means she's doing an awesome job as a heel. So keep hating on her, that just reaffirms WWE's faith in her.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

joe just came back after having a
nice day at the beach


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SummerSlam for me is all about Styles and Joe. :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe needs the title more than anyone else right now. :fact


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> AJ not main eventing yet again. :heston
> 
> If Smackdown were a ship, he'd be an ensign instead of the captain.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO most prestigious :lmao

AJ can't even main event the house he built :lmao


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Most prestigious belt doesnt main event ppvs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> The fact you get agitated at her means she's doing an awesome job as a heel. So keep hating on her, that just reaffirms WWE's faith in her.


Not agitated in the slightest. I just think she is utterly bereft of talent.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Monopoly money is still money


You and I know how good Mella is. These haters are just making Mella look like a genius. If they get mad at her, she's doing a brilliant job of being a heel! Just like Alexa!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

dannybosa said:


> Most prestigious belt doesnt main event ppvs


 Most prestigious belt can't even main event SD.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Can we stop giving attention to this Carmella fan? Let's try to have fun with this midcard title feud.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

dannybosa said:


> Most prestigious belt doesnt main event ppvs


It never main evented over the RAW title during the last brand split either. Even though it's the WWE championship with it being on SDL it will always be seen as the lesser belt.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuck off, they're going with AJ being a bad father and husband rather than their history?

This company is retarded.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe making it personal :mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This makes RAW look even worse then it is. It’s amazing how much better Smackdown is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Joe has a sweat on just dropping a promo


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Emperor said:


> LMAO most prestigious :lmao
> 
> AJ can't even main event the house he built :lmao


That ain't AJ's fault, all down to the guys writing the show.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This is an, um, interesting direction for this promo. Good way for Joe to get under AJ's skin.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I fucking love Joe, man. A lot of his promos be giving me chills.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Titus a better father than AJ confirmed. :fact


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Joe doing the best he can with this awful writing

Whoever came up with this promo should be fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiired


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That's it? No AJ.

Well that killed interest for me.

Fuck this company.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe is the best promo in the company


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Benoit a better father than AJ confirmed.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Emperor said:


> Fuck off, they're going with AJ being a bad father and husband rather than their history?
> 
> This company is retarded.


While I agree with you they are retarded, There was 0 chance they would mention their history. They hardly ever mention TNA. they photo shopped out impact wrestling on the ring post of the picture they used to announce Madison Rayne for the MYC lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

All I wanted was AJ to have a good feud, and now they give him this shit?

I guess this company wanted to kill all interest in this match so Brock-Roman looked good in comparison.

This will just be another defense for AJ, hopefully he looks strong and moves onto a bigger feud in Orton.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Joe is one of those rare guys that can turn shit into gold.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

arch.unleash said:


> Can we stop giving attention to this Carmella fan? Let's try to have fun with this midcard title feud.


Midcard? You serious bro? This is the WWE Championship.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Joe cut a great promo - but not sure how I feel about the direction they're going. Have to see the next couple of weeks and how it plays out, but I think there was enough there between the two to not go the "family" route to make it personal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe is doing it for AJ's kids. roud


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm almost convinced that RAW and Smackdown have different writers. Cause Smackdown is SO MUCH FUCKING BETTER THAN RAW.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Well this midcard feud needed to be personal, but ... but not this way :fpalm


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Emperor said:


> That's it? No AJ.
> 
> Well that killed interest for me.
> 
> Fuck this company.


Can't take away from the real main event at SummerSlam! 

Lesnar/Reigns Part... ah, who gives a fuck.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm almost convinced that RAW and Smackdown have different writers. Cause Smackdown is SO MUCH FUCKING BETTER THAN RAW.


You know what that means right?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah, tonight made me lose hope in this match and feud.

Just praying it doesn't hit Claire Lynch lows.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> While I agree with you they are retarded, There was 0 chance they would mention their history. They hardly ever mention TNA. they photo shopped out impact wrestling on the ring post of the picture they used to announce Madison Rayne for the MYC lol



Speaking of that, any word on what ring name she gonna use? I imagine they'll let her use Madison Rayne since TNA's no longer gonna stop their wrestlers from using a TNA gimmick..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm almost convinced that RAW and Smackdown have different writers. Cause Smackdown is SO MUCH FUCKING BETTER THAN RAW.


They do have different creative teams


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They falsely advertised AJ will be on the show :lmao

Oh he might have a 30 second segment backstage.

You cannot tell me they aren't trying to kill him.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Speaking of that, any word on what ring name she gonna use? I imagine they'll let her use Madison Rayne since TNA's no longer gonna stop their wrestlers from using a TNA gimmick..



She will be going by the name Ashley Rayne


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> She will be going by the name Ashley Rayne


Alright that's a fair trade. I guess WWE chose not to use the Madison Rayne name or would there be a conflict of interest between the 2 companies?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sources say that AJ and Joe may open Summerslam. :trolldog


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So the WWE title match is the third most important match on SD, come Summerslam it'll be the sixth or seventh most important match. This is delightful.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

a ring full of weirdos


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can’t take Jeff Hardy seriously. Some of the worst mic work in the company


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

well at least we got that orton-nakamura tease

rather see some action between the two instead


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like the dynamic here with Orton, Nak, and the human punching bag Hardy.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

BAH GAWD THE ORTON STOMP


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Alright that's a fair trade. I guess WWE chose not to use the Madison Rayne name or would there be a conflict of interest between the 2 companies?


She's used Madison Rayne outside of TNA so that will lead me to assume WWE just being WWE and since it's associated with TNA they made her change it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Charlotte's back! @Dolorian; I bet you're happy


Aw, missed it due to deciding to not watch live. Will catch up with the show later, tho!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This is classic Orton, brilliant stuff.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

With Hardy's hick accent, WWE should give him the Biscuits and Gravy theme.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol one of hardy's gauges popped out 

:trolldog


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So Nak came all the way from Japan to have him some American balls? Anyway, interesting feud.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heel Orton is so malicious. I love it.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> She's used Madison Rayne outside of TNA so that will lead me to assume WWE just being WWE and since it's associated with TNA they made her change it.


I'd use an alternate variant of the name, maybe Madisun Rayne, see the tweak? :grin2:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

No, not the paint!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That beatdown went on a little too long for my liking.



Dolorian said:


> Aw, missed it due to deciding to not watch live. Will catch up with the show later, tho!


She has a match later on as well!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Segment of the night, that was brilliant.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It looks like they're taking a page or two out of Ciampa's playbook with this. Hardy's promo was badly scripted but after that, this segment was excellent.

I really want Aleister Black to come up to SD after Brooklyn and feud with THIS Orton first. That could be awesome.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Why can't Randy be that intense as a face? Stone Cold used to do worse shit and people cheered him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In Randy's defense, he tore off Jeff's shirt because he heard he had od'ed and was trying to make a clear path for the atropine.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

PG Heel Orton still good. Need the punt tho.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024460694635200512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024461177865293825


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

What the segment lacked in true bruatlity which you might have seen from Orton before the PG times, it made up for it in good writing.

Tease the RKO, but then just resort to stomping. Don't give the people what they want. Ripping off Hardy's arm bands, stealing his necklace, wiping off his face paint. He's trying to get rid of everything he hates from Jeff Hardy. Commentary might have hammered that home a tiny bit too much, but it's a good message.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Randy Orton is doing some great heel work? Come on, it's burying time 
:trips3creepytrips:trips9:HHH:trips2:tripstroll


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Segment dragged a little but I'm glad to see vicious heel Orton back.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rampaging Orton is far better than his face character.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

There's should be a Orton feud/program where we actually see him talk to the voices in his head and we hear them as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky should be pissed. She should interfere and cause her to lose to Mush Mella.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Are they teasing some kind of tension with Charlotte and Becky?


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Time to get Ravishing boys and girls!


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Would be pretty disappointed to see them make it Triple Threat at Summerslam. I see Carmella retaining if they do.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Zelina better win this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Happy Anal Day!!! :woo

I'm dyslexic. :trolldog


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Proxy said:


> Would be pretty disappointed to see them make it Triple Threat at Summerslam. I see Carmella retaining if they do.


As they should. Mella is money after all!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana & Zelina wens3 wens3 wens3


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

ZELINNNA BABY


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Guys, mark this down. We're actually seeing Andrade for the 4th week in a row in the ring. It's a record.

Oh and Zelina, :homer.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Zelina wrestling attire...lawd


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People watching this match with their pants off


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Please lord don't let Lana botch something that would injure Zelina...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zelina would be a better champion than Mella or Alexa.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Lana's offense looks mighty SAWFT.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Vince plotting to make Zelina the star of the two with Andrade as the manager :vince


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Zelina would be a better champion than Mella or Alexa.


People bitch that Alexa is to short to be believable, would hate to see what they would say if Zelina held the belt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I give Lana all the credit in the world. She has improved a whole lot in the ring.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> People bitch that Alexa is to short to be believable, would hate to see what they would say if Zelina held the belt.


Ember is barely taller than Alexa as well.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Zelina... :homer :homer :homer


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Well that finish was obvious :lol


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that match was bad. People actually said that Zelina was better than Peyton :heston


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Zelina would be a better champion than Mella or Alexa.


Nah not really.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I think they are chanting We want Roman. :reigns2 :bryan


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I think they are chanting We want Roman. :reigns2 :bryan


:ha


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

They better not axe Rusev Day! You have a vehicle to make 3 stars! Use it!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Well, that match was bad. People actually said that Zelina was better than Peyton :heston


Zelina isn't bad in the ring. It's just that Lana sucks so hard! You people say Carmella is bad in the ring, well she is a thousand times better than Lana. Lana never will be any good. She maybe a good manager/valet, but not a good wrestler at all.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So Carmella vs Charlotte is the main event. Cool.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Booker would be proud


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

When Rusev yells at you, you better run.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this is a really dumb reason for rusev and aiden to split


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Lana keeps alternating accents. Why don't they just drop this whole ravishing Russian shit already?

Edit: And now they're forcing Bryan to do the marketing bullshit for Evolution. :eyeroll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan's a big lib, so this is actually in character.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

My god they keep plugging this bollocks don't they fpalm


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Why are they so set on splitting up Rusev and Aiden? He was the one who got Rusev Day over.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I may have to drop WWE altogether if they're able to get Brock talking about the All-Women's PPV... :lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

HISTORY! :bryanlol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uhhhh Miz, reality shows shouldn't need a set, they're supposed to be real remember  :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

One thing that helps Smackdown out so much is that they have 2 of the best talkers in the business. Miz & Joe.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


> this is a really dumb reason for rusev and aiden to split


If they want to make money, keep Rusev Day!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm loving this right now.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Proxy said:


> Why are they so set on splitting up Rusev and Aiden? He was the one who got Rusev Day over.


Because I DIDN'T MAKE IT MYSELF DAMMIT! :vince


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

STOP BRYAN, HE IS ALREADY DEAD!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Miz is incredible.. Seriously.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Do it Bryan. Leave WWE and be All In. :yes


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

that baby caught me off guard :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The babies crying :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Supreme BabyRage. (Twich users will understand)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Carmella shouldn't be nowhere near a main event singles match on Main Event, let alone Smackdown


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Awww poor DB


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Bryan's obviously going to stay. Someone has to represent Brie, she can't do it herself! :bayley


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I guess we have a historic mainevent tonight, and I guess I can go to bed and have a historic dream myself.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very good segment with Miz and Bryan. It helps that Bryan is much improved on the mic. :bryan


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Mella and Charlotte main-eventing! Well deserved!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Leather Rebel said:


> Supreme BabyRage. (Twich users will understand)


avilo level babyrage

aviRage

(twitch users will understand)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That fact they're bringing up his contract status pretty much guarantees he's re-signing.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Miz kind of carried that segment. DB is still pretty dry on the mic.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still cant believe they are going to make this a triple threat match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spoiler: SPOILER ALERT!



Smackdown beat RAW again. :yes


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

You could see it in Bryan's eyes that he's already halfway out the door. Especially after Miz mentioned his contract, he had a reaction like "wow they're scripting my contract status in others' promos now? That's low".


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Nothing like Carmella coming out to zero for the umpteenth week in a row.

I bet it becomes a fatal four way next week, which means this talentless trash is even more walking out of Brooklyn with the title and keeping the division dead.


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Very good segment with Miz and Bryan. It helps that Bryan is much improved on the mic. :bryan


i wanna see Miz get beat up so bad


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> I still cant believe they are going to make this a triple threat match.


It will make them building up Becky kind of pointless since she'll probably just end up taking the fall in the match.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> That fact they're bringing up his contract status pretty much guarantees he's re-signing.


I agree, I agree!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charlotte is a great wrestler, but I just find her a bit dull.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Psychosocial said:


> You could see it in Bryan's eyes that he's already halfway out the door. Especially after Miz mentioned his contract, he had a reaction like "wow they're scripting my contract status in others' promos now? That's low".


if he's already halfway out the door why wouldn't vince mcmahon trash him

that is how vince thinks and always has


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

It's that time of week again!

Say it with me

C-R-I-C-K-E-T-S, yes!


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Charlotte is a great wrestler, but I just find her a bit dull.


As a babyface yes. She's gold as a heel though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So the Women's championship is slated above the World title? :lmao


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Jedah said:


> Nothing like Carmella coming out to zero for the umpteenth week in a row.
> 
> I bet it becomes a fatal four way next week, which means this talentless trash is even more walking out of Brooklyn with the title and keeping the division dead.


Ya just don't see real talent that's the problem.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

Miz mentioning Bryan contract imo means he is for sure staying.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Charlotte bores me so much! She is a great athlete, but boring as fuck! And i hate her Ric Flair impersonations!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Ya just don't see real talent that's the problem.


You being a dumb troll isn't my problem.


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

is anybody watching the main event?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, who had the bright idea of giving Carmella 15 minutes to have a match to close SD?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> So, who had the bright idea of giving Carmella 15 minutes to have a match to close SD?


Stef o Mac!

Probably.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> So, who had the bright idea of giving Carmella 15 minutes to have a match to close SD?


:trolldog


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Becky the Burier were smarter, she would "inadvertently" cost Charlotte the match. :becky2


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Vince, Johnny Ace, or Kevin Dunn probably.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Wedgiemania is runnin wild in this match brother!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Good work camera man.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> So, who had the bright idea of giving Carmella 15 minutes to have a match to close SD?


Head writer Chimpopo.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow Batista is back!!!


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

Proxy said:


> Wedgiemania is runnin wild in this match brother!


That's more than fine with me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DB DA GAWD said:


> i wanna see Miz get beat up so bad


It means he is doing an excellent job. :bow


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Jedah said:


> You being a dumb troll isn't my problem.


Not my fault you don't see how good Mella is, but hey, you do you pal.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, this match sucks. No one could have seen that coming. :trolldog


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Not my fault you don't see how good Mella is, but hey, you do you pal.


LOL


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charlotte's moonsault is so bad


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This chick has no business being in the same ring as Charlotte lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Peroxide Mania is running wild in this match.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Carmella kicking out of Natural Selection :kobe


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Carmella's superkick is even worse


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Terrible facial expressions from Becky.

I hate those "candid" backstage shoots, 99% of the roster can't act.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

fucking stupid, im so tired of charlotte being pushed to the fucking moon


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Why the fuck are they having Carmella kick out of Natural Selection? fpalm



AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Not my fault you don't see how good Mella is, but hey, you do you pal.


What is she good at?

Her matches suck. She has three worst match of the year candidates to her name.

Her segments always bomb.

She gets zero reaction.

Her title reign has unsurprisingly killed the SmackDown women's division.

What aspect of this business is she good in? Shrieking like a banshee doesn't count.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well that was Carmella's best match, by far.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Of course they won't give Becky a one on one match and can't leave Charlotte off the card. At least they both can make the match more tolerable.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I love Charlotte, but this was Beckys moment. :fpalm


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

This is hilarious. Actually having to watch Charlotte struggling to beat someone like Carmella. The whole point of Ellsworth always helping Carmella win her matches was because she wasn't suppose to be a strong champion to begin with. With Ellsworth gone Charlotte nor Becky should have struggled to beat this girl.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky had to go through all the heel roster (Carmella included) to challenge for the title.

Charlotte only had to return 

I am not a Becky fan, but something is not right


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fpalm

Becky is a confirmed idiot not to cost Charlotte the match. Flair's inclusion is an absolute travesty.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Jedah said:


> Why the fuck are they having Carmella kick out of Natural Selection? fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


her fake boobs and legs game is top level and that's why


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> Well that was Carmella's best match, by far.


Yikes...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Carmella just produced a *1/4 match, improvement :clap


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

RamPaige said:


> This is hilarious. Actually having to watch Charlotte struggling to beat someone like Carmella. The whole point of Ellsworth always helping Carmella win her matches was because she wasn't suppose to be a strong champion to begin with. With Ellsworth gone Charlotte nor Becky should have struggled to beat this girl.


Get ready, because we probably get to watch the same with Asuka next week. :trolldog


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It’s going to be a fatal 4 way. Asuka will be included somehow.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Give. Becky. A. Chance.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Jedah said:


> Why the fuck are they having Carmella kick out of Natural Selection? fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's clear what I see as a top heel and what you see are two different things. Shame really.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE can fuck off with their multi-man/women matches all the fucking time. All I took from this show was the good Miz promo. Could take or leave the rest of it.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Becky eating the pin confirmed


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

carmella is going to need to take a few online classes with Mr Steiner on her chances at SS


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carmella is bad at all the things.


----------



## C2002 (Jul 21, 2018)

Proxy said:


> Miz kind of carried that segment. DB is still pretty dry on the mic.


DB's improved miles, there is no doubt about it. If anything his not so impressive GM run has done good, it's this. Back in 14/15, he was really bad, like Roman/Rollins/Balor level bad. Now he is obviously better than those guys, atleast he can be trusted enough not to embarrass himself like so many current guys & girls. But you are right Miz clearly outshone him which isn't shocking. There are only a handful guys in the roster who can match this guy on the mic.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

If Charlotte wins at Summerslam, I'm done.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

On RAW it's all about Roman. On SDL, it's all about Charlotte. :tripsscust Heaven forbid that Becky get a moment to shine on her own. :cuss:


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Built up Becky just so she can take the pinfall in Brooklyn.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

dannybosa said:


> carmella is going to need to take a few online classes with Mr Steiner on her chances at SS


And she will most probably end up winning though she’s shite.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

AngryConsumer said:


> Give. Becky. A. Chance.


She has one, just not one on one.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> It's clear what I see as a top heel and what you see are two different things. Shame really.


No, you refuse to see the manifestly objective evidence that she's a fucking failure, an unfunny joke in an era supposedly centered on women's wrestling, and that she never should have won the briefcase. Almost everyone sees this except for you.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Becky is pissed


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Well as you haters just saw, Mella isn't that bad in the ring. She did really good in this match. Mella isn#t the very best wrestler, but she is a very good package. She has great mic skills and can deliver solid matches. And i think she is entertaining as fuck! Mella Is Money!!!


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Whoanma said:


> And she will most probably end up winning though she’s shite.


She will win because Mella is money, why does no one get that?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The only positive part of Charlotte being added to the Summerslam match is that they may make Charlotte and Becky face the IIconics in the upcoming weeks and, for the tension between them, they may have a fallout and the Iiconics may actually win.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Isn't that bad? Could've fooled me. That match was shit.



> The only positive part of Charlotte being added to the Summerslam match is that they may make Charlotte and Becky face the IIconics in the upcoming weeks and, for the tension between them, they may have a fallout and the Iiconics may actually win.


Doubt it. Apparently Asuka is being advertised in fatal 4 way matches for house shows both before and after SummerSlam, so she's probably getting added next week.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> She will win because Mella is money, why does no one get that?


I get it! Mella Is Money!


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Jedah said:


> No, you refuse to see the manifestly objective evidence that she's a fucking failure, an unfunny joke in an era supposedly centered on women's wrestling, and that she never should have won the briefcase. Almost everyone sees this except for you.


Why do you complain about it instead of accepting what they give you? It's not like you complaining here will make WWE stop pushing Mella, so why don't you just accept it and save yourself a headache?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Men's stuff delivered tonight, Orton segment the best part of the show for me.

Women's stuff was a bit naff, thought the opening segment was ok, Zelina vs Lana unsurprisingly sucked, Charlotte vs Carmella slightly better.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

metallon said:


> I get it! Mella Is Money!


Yessss, you and I are the only sensible ones around here! We know who the best is!


----------



## BlueBrickRoad (Jul 22, 2018)

Orton proved again tonight why he's a legend and a true GOAT. One of the most underrated performers ever.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

metallon said:


> Well as you haters just saw, Mella isn't that bad in the ring. She did really good in this match. Mella isn't the very best wrestler, but she is a very good package. She has great mic skills and can deliver solid matches. And i think she is entertaining as fuck! Mella Is Money!!!


Say it louder for the people in the back!


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Yessss, you and I are the only sensible ones around here! We know who the best is!


Mella winning at Summerslam will cause an epic meltdown on here 

Sent from my Archos 55 Platinum using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Why do you complain about it instead of accepting what they give you? It's not like you complaining here will make WWE stop pushing Mella, so why don't you just accept it and save yourself a headache?


Concession accepted.

As for Orton, he was the star tonight. I hope to God Black is called up to feud with him in this state. That could be so fucking cool.


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> The only positive part of Charlotte being added to the Summerslam match is that they may make Charlotte and Becky face the IIconics in the upcoming weeks and, for the tension between them, they may have a fallout and the Iiconics may actually win.


Just think hadd they gone to Raw Peyton might have been in Alicia Fox's spot right now.


----------



## magicplayerno1 (May 27, 2016)

Carmella is trash. How can people be in denial so bad...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BringBackTV14 said:


> Just think hadd they gone to Raw Peyton might have been in Alicia Fox's spot right now.


A least she would have gotten a singles win, beat up the biggest female star on the company and a high profile match and, that's a lot more than she has gotten on SD since she was called up.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Mella winning at Summerslam will cause an epic meltdown on here
> 
> Sent from my Archos 55 Platinum using Tapatalk


Yes, and I cannot wait! She deserves to walk into Evolution as champion just so I can see how bad people lose their minds!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

magicplayerno1 said:


> Carmella is trash. How can people be in denial so bad...


Mella Is Money!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why does the xenophobic VKM hate non Americans? :sadbecky


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Carmella is money? More like Monopoly Money from the board game. *_:fact


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Jedah said:


> Concession accepted.
> 
> As for Orton, he was the star tonight. I hope to God Black is called up to feud with him in this state. That could be so fucking cool.


I'm trying to help you bro, what are you even talking about with Concessions.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

At least the quality of the match will be better with Charlotte involved. Feel for Becky though.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Why does the xenophobic VKM hate non Americans? :sadbecky


Well he was in love with Sheamus at some point.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

metallon said:


> Mella Is Money!


That's right, say it again bay-bay!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Didn't Charlotte just lose clean to Becky? How does that merit a shot at the title?


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Didn't Charlotte just lose clean to Becky? How does that merit a shot at the title?


BECAUSE SHE'S BLONDE AND HOT DAMMIT! :vince


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

So both Charlotte & Becky are losing at SS

So they face the IIconics?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All this talk about concessions. 

:hmmm Concessions Carmella would be :vince$


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

metallon said:


> Mella Is Money!


You believe that Brock was boring yesterday and you want him gone, yet you cheer for untalented trash like Carmella? Sounds about right.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The only good thing Carmella has going for her is mic work, as much as I dislike her I can't help but admit she's one of the best mic workers on the Women's roster, tonight in the opening segment she produced perfectly acceptable heel work. Even in the backstage segments especially with Renee she does a good job, she comes across as a natural bitchy heel, she plays off Renee well. In terms of heat she doesn't get it in droves but it's there, in the opening segment she got boos, she got heat, if you're just going to deny it then you're either a strong hater, deaf or you have your TV on mute.

What pisses so many people off though is her in ring work, to see others sacrificed for a woman with little in ring skill is pathetic, in some areas Carmella honestly isn't bad; however in the area that matters the most she fucking sucks.

The sooner the title is off her the better; however I honestly don't see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

KingofKings1524 said:


> You believe that Brock was boring yesterday and you want him gone, yet you cheer for untalented trash like Carmella? Sounds about right.


Exactly! Mella over Brock every damn day! At least she has the passion for the business!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Alright_Mate said:


> The only good thing Carmella has going for her is mic work, as much as I dislike her I can't help but admit she's one of the best mic workers on the Women's roster, tonight in the opening segment she produced perfectly acceptable heel work. Even in the backstage segments especially with Renee she does a good job, she comes across as a natural bitchy heel, she plays off Renee well. In terms of heat she doesn't get it in droves but it's there, in the opening segment she got boos, she got heat, if you're just going to deny it then you're either a strong hater, deaf or you have your TV on mute.
> 
> What pisses so many people off though is her in ring work, to see others sacrificed for a woman with little in ring skill is pathetic, in some areas Carmella honestly isn't bad; however in the area that matters the most she fucking sucks.


Mic work is just as important as wrestling skills! Otherwise peolpe like The Rock or Hulk Hogan would have never become so big! I mean they certainly don't had great wrestling skills!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Doubt it. Apparently Asuka is being advertised in fatal 4 way matches for house shows both before and after SummerSlam, so she's probably getting added next week.


And how that affects what I posted? Asuka has nothing to do with it. She could be added to the match, that has nothing to do with create tension between Charlotte and Becky


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

metallon said:


> Mic work is just as important as wrestling skills! Otherwise peolpe like The Rock or Hulk Hogan would have never become so big! I mean they certainly don't had great wrestling skills!


They entertained, Carmella doesn't entertain.

Some wrestlers are good mic workers yet shit in the ring, some wrestlers are good in the ring yet shit mic workers.

If mic work is so important then why is AJ Styles Champion for instance? Because it's definitely not because of his mic work.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Alright_Mate said:


> They entertained, Carmella doesn't entertain.


Oh yes, she does! She is very entertaining!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

metallon said:


> Oh yes, she does! She is very entertaining!


kay2


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Very promo heavy episode of SD.

Lynch and Carmella
Joe's Promo
Hardy along Orton/Naka
Bryan/Miz

Only 3 wrestling matches the entire night I believe. That will bother some people. Doesn't really bother me. Mostly because I thought all the promos/segments were very good.

The Orton beatdown with Naka and Hardy was great writing. Bryan/Miz was the kick start this feud needed. Becky and Carmella did their part. Joe had some awkward material but made it work and added heat to the feud, which to me is more important than talking about their past history. Can you do both? Of course, but heat is more important.

And the Bar vs. Usos match was pretty good. Not overly great, but the typical very good performance you expect from these teams. And even Zelina vs. Lana was short enough and served it's purpose in the story it's telling.

Honestly the only thing I don't care for is shoehorning Charlotte into the match. Not because "Becky's taking a back seat." She's not, at least not yet. She was the focal point of this episode really. The episode opened and closed with her. But she earned the right to have her own story.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

metallon said:


> Oh yes, she does! She is very entertaining!


Forget Sasha, Mella's the BOSS!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Unenthusiastic thumbs up for this episode. Lots of bad stuff (the women being the worst offenders, surprise surprise), but there was a lot of good stuff too. That Orton/Hardy/Nakamura segment was honestly one of the best this year, which says a lot because Jeff's promo was really badly written. When are these numbskulls going to learn that real people don't talk about fifth eyes?

Who knows what happens after SummerSlam with these three, but I really want to see Black called up and feud with Orton right now, since Joe is occupied with AJ.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

metallon said:


> Well as you haters just saw, Mella isn't that bad in the ring. She did really good in this match. Mella isn#t the very best wrestler, but she is a very good package. She has great mic skills and can deliver solid matches. And i think she is entertaining as fuck! Mella Is Money!!!


One of Carmella's main issues in the ring is her physical stature. She's not big and tall, she's on the shorter end and a bit skinny. Wouldn't be an issues, but the problem is she's not very athletic, she's not strong, so she doesn't really have anything to compensate for what she does in the ring. It's hard to suspend your disbelief at times. As I watched the match, I found myself rolling my eyes whenever she was tossing around the much bigger and stronger Charlotte on the outside. Alexa Bliss at least was a former body builder. Hell it even saved her life at one point. I can at least buy into her packing a lot in her punches and her short stature having more behind it than one might believe.

Another problem is Carmella is very sloppy in the ring. Even her superkicks look awkward. Sloppy in-ring performing is one of the things that will take anyone out of a match.

Other than that, she's not all that bad. Her pacing is very underrated and her character work is outstanding. She knows exactly how to perform to the story being built up. She knows how to be a cowardly heel. She's most certainly not a terrible in-ring performer, but her flaws are very noticeable and they do have a big impact on her matches. She actually reminds me a lot of CM Punk, in that her physical stature and sloppiness in the ring makes for a terrible combination. Unfortunately for her, she won't fare as well as Punk did, because Punk had years upon years of experience before going to WWE, and...well, she's not CM Punk. 

So yeah, she's got her flaws but she's by no means bad in the ring per say. But she's got ways to go before she can compare with some of the other top women wrestlers in the company.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

another great acceptable episode of wrestling on tuesday. 

As a becky fan...im mad...but that's the point. I LOVE the story telling here


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> That's right, say it again bay-bay!


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Damn right!


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

This was a mediocre at best episode of smackdown with a terrible main event. Some of the Becky focus, Usos vs The Bar and the Orton/Hardy segment were the highlights.

Another note I seriously hope that they aren't turning Becky heel or trying to grey her to cool her off.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Of course they had to add Flair to the match...


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Poor Becky Lynch. Just when I thought they were really going for a singles Title match between her and Carmella, Charlotte Flair comes back and the spotlight goes back on her. But you know what, that main event match between Charlotte and Carmella was decent. Another good showing from Carmella lately. And her promo at the beginning of the show was good too. Carmella is money baby.

And poor AJ Styles. He continues to be an afterthought never main eventing a single show or PPV while being WWE Champ. That Samoa Joe promo was fine although I question the verbal attacks on his family. Glad the Bar won their match because I miss their presence. And the Miz/Bryan feud got more intense as they finally bring up that Talking Smack segment. The Orton/Jeff Hardy/Nakamura stuff was good too. Decent show this week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe's promo was fine but I wish he could go off script.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Well I guess it's come the day where I look forward to Randy Orton segments. And not just because Jeff is one of my all time favorites, Orton is just doing a great job and now I really wana see Jeff beat the shit out of him.

Orton and Jeff are actually SD's biggest stars/names if you think about it...



arch.unleash said:


> So Becky Lynch is the female Seth Rollins and Charlotte is the male Roman Reigns. It makes sense.


She's the female Ambrose.
Sasha is the Seth.
Charlotte is Roman. 

The similarities have been drawn a long time ago.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

SmackDown was great again this week. Best parts of the show were the Orton and Miz segments for me. And also, The Bar vs The Usos was cool.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Damn near vomited during that opening Carmella promo. One because Yes, she is a fucking cancer to women's wrestling, thanks for pointing that out. They're actually using the fact that she's a terrible performer as a way to get "heat" (or sympathy) because nothing else works, embarrassing. Not even Jinder resorted to this. And two, it's the exact same "Sike" promo that Barbie Bliss always pulls. 

Alexa and Carmella are the same fucking character, the same soul sucking, credibility destroying, division torturing, blonde, bitchy, generic diva character, and they both can't wrestle on top of that. One of them is bad enough, but two? On different shows? Makes me wanna swallow wet cement.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Strategize said:


> Damn near vomited during that opening Carmella promo. One because Yes, she is a fucking cancer to women's wrestling, thanks for pointing that out. They're actually using the fact that she's a terrible performer as a way to get "heat" (or sympathy) because nothing else works, embarrassing. Not even Jinder resorted to this. And two, it's the exact same "Sike" promo that Barbie Bliss always pulls.
> 
> Alexa and Carmella are the same fucking character, the same soul sucking, credibility destroying, division torturing, blonde, bitchy, generic diva character. One of them is bad enough, but two? On different shows? Makes me wanna swallow wet cement.


It sucks. Last year we had Brock no show as WWE champion on RAW, and his alternative on SDL was Jinder fpalm

now we have Alexa who has stunk up the RAW Women's division for 1.5 years now, beat everyone there is to eat and is till champion.. and the alternative for that? Fucking Carmella. 

I mean, give us at least one fucking decent alternative, not two shitty options.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Did anyone remotely believe the sincerity of Mella's promo?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Definitely a downturn compared to the previous two weeks.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crasp said:


> Definitely a downturn compared to the previous two weeks.


Agreed. I'm not really into this Miz/Bryan build so far, I didn't expect them to go this way with it. It's kinda' odd. :lol

Also, I'm quite pissed off that Charlotte was added to the match. Not that I dislike Charlotte, but I was really hoping Becky would finally get her big one-on-one spotlight over the Title and hopefully win. I get that the match quality will be better, but eh, it's really unfortunate. I'm less optimistic about Becky winning now. 

I thought the Jeff/Orton/Nakamura stuff was the best part of the show weirdly, when I wasn't even hyped about it at all. It was just a really good segment I found.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I don't know why anyone thought Becky had a realistic chance. As soon as she tapped Carmella out last week I saw the writing on the wall. She's pretty much there to get pinned, though I don't actually think it's a total loss because it might lead to a big angle with Charlotte down the line.

The only big question now is if Asuka gets added or not.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Alexa’s *far* better than Carmella in every way, it’s not even close. Carmella should never be more than a manager or comedy jobber. Smackdown has generally been pretty strong in recent weeks, but AJ’s title reign couldn’t really have been booked any worse. Huge waste of talent and potential...


----------



## GrapplingAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm loving SD Live these days. So much better than Raw. 

Unlike most of you, I'm loving Carmella as champion. It was great to see her kick out of Natural Selection. Her in-ring work needs improvement, but she has a great character and is very watchable. 

Looking forward to the Miz/DB at SummerSlam. 

I expect AJ Styles/Samoa Joe to be great.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Finally! People can see how good Mella really is :clap I love my fave



Rankles75 said:


> Alexa’s *far* better than Carmella in every way, it’s not even close. Carmella should never be more than a manager or comedy jobber. Smackdown has generally been pretty strong in recent weeks, but AJ’s title reign couldn’t really have been booked any worse. Huge waste of talent and potential...


Peyton and Billie are so I'm pretty sure we don't need any more comedy jobbers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I can definitely see Carmella retaining her championship at SummerSlam, since she's the heel in this triple threat match and already lost to Becky and Charlotte on TV.

Zelina is so cool at only 1,5 m, always loved her.

Joe's promo was okay, both Randy and Shinsuke attacking Jeff was predictable.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Lana has absolutely no accent anymore but is still being called the "Ravishing Russian"? :bosque


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This Bryan/Miz build is already terrible. Lets move on after SS before you fully destroy Bryan's return. Feuding with midcarders is not where he should be.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> So Lana has absolutely no accent anymore but is still being called the "Ravishing Russian"? :bosque


She's still rolling the Rs when she says Rrrrrusev but she totally drops the accent for the rest of the sentence
It sounds stupid as fuck


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That Smackdown was just astonishing due to a great opening promo, along with amazing build up for each of the major Summerslam feuds. 

Only shitty parts were that dreadful match between Zelina and Lana, as well as Carmella's feeble attempts at being a wrassler. Please keep them outside of the ring.. That segment between the Miz and Bryan was so sweet too. 

Excellent week for the top company! 9/10


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*SD WAS LIT roud*


----------

